# Pigeon With Hiccups



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

check this out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZmrwYaGKGU


my brother has a pigeon and sometimes he does that, but not that frequenly. what do these "hiccups" mean?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Three of the causes of that noise are canker, upper respiratory infection, mycoplasma.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Skye had the hiccups...or what we thought was the hiccups.

You can do a search "Skye and hiccups" and the thread will pop-up.

It definitely could have been respiratory, or more as mentioned by Charis....I never took Skye to the vet, I just seperated him from the rest of the birds and put him on allicidin cap, colloidal silver and a drop of Neem oil each day and it went away.

If this bird has had this for a while you need to get it isolated from the flock, diagnosed and treated, and treat any other bird that has it.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Treatment*

I would strongly suggest isolating any birds with this illness from the flock and have them all examined by your avian veterinarian. Good luck!


----------

